# Anubias Congensis



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

Can you plant Anubias Congensis in plain gravel without any ferts in the water column just in the gravel with root tabs?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, but you may find (if you have higher light) you are defficient in macronutients since most root tabs are high in micros and only have trace amounts of N, P, K. Also, make sure you only bury the roots and not the rhizome so that the plant does not rot. If there are not currently enough roots to keep it anchored, tie the plant to a small stone and bury the stone, leaving the rhizome above the gravel.


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have very low light with 1 40 watt 10,000k bulb. On a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you get the substrate pellets from Aquariumplants.com they contain the macro ferts too. They are a complete fertilizer.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you want good gravel cheaply... buy BBB from bayleespapa on aquabid. its about a dollar a pound and shipping is cheap. it looks natural, with browns and yellows and what not, and i compared it with my tank with flourite. they both perform very well.


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

Will that be enough light for this plant? I know it is a low light plant but is that to low. I have a double fixture i could put on it. This will be the only plant in the tank.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

1 40 watt fluro over a 75 gallon tank. That is .53 watts per gallon.

I think 75's are 20-22 inches deep? 

Its not enough light in my opinion. I would want to have at least 100+ watts per gallon over a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had about 90 watts over a 100 gal tank once and my Anubias and Java Fern lived, but grew VERY SLOOOOOWLY...but they still lived. I'd recommend adding another bulb, but don't go too much if this will be the only plant. 80 watts over a 75 gal should be enough for 1 Anubias to live and grow slowly...and more light than that and you'll be needing to add more plants (or fight the algae).


----------

